# Martin Luther King Jr. Day



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2019)

Honoring Martin Luther King Jr. today, rest in peace.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 21, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]_"We must learn to live together as brothers or perish together as fools."_ - Martin Luther King Jr.

Wise words that all Americans including our elected officials should embrace. [/FONT]


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2019)

"_“I believe that unarmed truth and unconditional love will have the  final word in reality. This is why right, temporarily defeated, is  stronger than evil triumphant.”
_
Martin Luther King Jr_.
_


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 21, 2019)

Early today I happened on his quote about "keeping moving" at a time I really needed to see something like that.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 22, 2019)

This is one of my most favorite quotes. And every time I hear it or read it, my eyes fill with tears and I get a chill up my spine.  <3 

*"We must know on some positions, cowardice asks the question, “Is it safe?” Expediency asks the question, “Is it **politic?” Vanity asks the question, “Is it popular?” But Conscience asks the question, “Is it right?” And there’re times when you must take a stand that is neither safe nor politic nor popular, but you must do it because it is right."*


----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2019)

Ronni said:


> This is one of my most favorite quotes. And every time I hear it or read it, my eyes fill with tears and I get a chill up my spine.  <3
> 
> *"We must know on some positions, cowardice asks the question, “Is it safe?” Expediency asks the question, “Is it **politic?” Vanity asks the question, “Is it popular?” But Conscience asks the question, “Is it right?” And there’re times when you must take a stand that is neither safe nor politic nor popular, but you must do it because it is right."*



I love it. But conscious asks the question, “ is it right?” So very potent. 

An incredible man to be remembered.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 22, 2019)

He  deserves  the  honor;  No  U.S.  mail delivered  today !


----------

